# New sailor, looking to live aboard in the future.



## peglegyarr (May 18, 2011)

Howdy!
I'm a below the knee amputee after being injured in Iraq 4 1/2 years ago. I do have a great peg leg, although the wood does sometimes have a hard time with slipping in the boat. 
My girlfriend and I just picked up our first sail boat, a Catalina Capri 14.2, and we are very excited to get her out on the lakes around us in Colorado (as soon as the weather decides to cooperate).
Our goal within the next 5-7 years is to buy a larger (35-40' I'm thinking) boat and live aboard for a while. We are thinking a circumnavigation is in the cards...

Just wanted to say hello and I'm looking forward to being a part of the sailing community!

Chad


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Chad,

First of all, as a veteran, please accept my sincerest gratitude for your service on foreign soil, helping to protect those back home. Also my deepest regrets for the sacrifice that you've made in loosing your limb, so that the rest of us here can freely whine about our yachts. Thank you.

And welcome to the family. This forum has folks from Europe to Australia, may further. There sailors here with a wealth of knowledge and a few newbies like me that don't yet know they don't yet know, and just don't care! We sail anyway!

Fair Winds!

Don,

Biddeford, ME


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for your service and sacrifice...not sure if anyone can thank you and other vets enough really...welcome aboard!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard, and thank you for your service. One of my crew on the trip from Texas to Florida was an above the knee amputee and he did just fine on the trip, so that shouldn't be a hindrance. Best wishes with your plans.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Peg, thank you for your service and welcome aboard - this is a great group. If you can learn to sail in the fluky shifting winds in Colorado you'll find the ocean in some ways easier <*smile*>


----------



## TSlaughter58 (May 3, 2011)

As a newcomer to this site, please accept my "welcome aboard" and deep gratitude for your serivce and sacrifice. As you explore all of the offerings and experience posted, I am sure you will find it very helpful and interesting. Seems to be a great collection of expereinced saiolors willing to share their knowledge. Good luck with your plans and I wish you nothing but success and happiness.
Tom


----------



## peglegyarr (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
WingNwing, thats what I'm hoping for! I am excited about learning out here in CO, because with the constant changing winds blowing around the mountains it will keep me on my toes and make sailing in the future in more constant winds a real treat!


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello Chad, 
Please accept my warmest welcome to Sailnet. I wanted to echo what other have said - thank you for serving our country. It is you and all men and women who serve in arm forces that makes it possible for all of us to live in a great country of ours. We understand freedom ain't free. We all thank you.

BTW, we also have a 14.2 too. Great sailboat to learn with. If you make a wrong move, she will tell you instantly and throw you overboard. hahah.... that is part of the fun. Once you get a hang of the boat, moving to a big keel boat is a piece of cake. That is a promise. 

Have fun and enjoy your stay.


----------



## peglegyarr (May 18, 2011)

PBzeer 

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I'm happy to see that you were receptive to having an amputee on board, and that the experience was positive!
I don't really have any concerns about my ability on board as far as the leg goes. I live a very active lifestyle, being a climber (Ice, Rock, Mountains) and a cyclist. The only time I really anticipate that it could be a hindrance cruising is if I try to get onto a crew using a crew finder service. I feel like many people have perceptions of the limitations I would have with the leg, and that could discourage some people from having me on board as crew.


----------

